
Google releases location data to show if coronavirus lockdowns working - loriverkutya
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-google/google-releases-location-data-to-show-if-coronavirus-lockdowns-working-in-131-countries-idUSKBN21L0P7
======
jaclaz
The actual data is here:

[https://www.google.com/covid19/mobility/](https://www.google.com/covid19/mobility/)

(I haven't seen a link on the reuters article)

